# good places to live in ottawa??



## sphillips (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi there,

it's me again!! 

I think as a family we've decided on ontario, and ottawa, but haven't a clue about areas in ottawa, and the best places to bring up a family, good schools etc...

We have 2 boys aged 1 and 3 and love the outdoor life...

any advice greatly appreciated


sian


----------

